

Show HN: Discover music and music related iOS apps - 10dpd

We've just used Smore to create a landing page for one of our iOS apps - find music and music-related apps on iOS.<p>http://www.majorapps.com/app/music.php
======
10dpd
Clickable:<http://www.majorapps.com/app/music.php>

------
dantiberian
It's quite vague about what is actually being provided.

